# Best 1 man flip style shanty



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Whale, what is that pic of, in your avatar? LMAO!!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I bought a Pro about 3 weeks ago and I have been in it a couple times this year and I have absolutely no complaints at all. I fish comfortably in it and I am 6'3. Plenty of room for 2 holes, heater, vexilar, and minnow bucket. I also bought a pole holder that clamps down on one of the uprights for my second rod, I haven't tried that yet since I have extra room. I have only pulled accross ice that doesn't have a foot of snow on it, so I can't say either how it moves in the snow.

Like Whale said, spend the money.


tubejig


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

I have been enjoying my Trap Pro. Made my own rod holders out of pvc and 1/4 rod. brazed bolt on rod, use wing nut, place it extra holes cornor bracket. Works good.

Gibby


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gibby,,, any way of posted a pic, of your rod holders????


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Bonney

Send me email addi, will send pic. Have not figured out how to post pic.

Gibby


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

After reading this thread, looks like I have more searching to do. I decided yesterday to get rid of my Shappell 3000, and go with a flip over. I am tired from moving things off the sled, setting up, carrying things in...carrying things out, tearing down, reload the sled, ect... every time I want to move...Enough is enough....time to rethink my options for the future.

Hopefully someone will have them on sale toward the end of the season so I can save some money. I may hold onto the shappell...for those times when my daughter goes out with me


----------



## Icehole Ken (Dec 24, 2003)

I went through this myself this year. The Shappell worked good but it was a pain to move, and stacking the gear on it to pull. I was going to get the FT pro, but came home with the FT Guide, even though I always fish alone. It seems just right, when you have your heater, minnow bucket, vex, tackle box, etc, there isnt a whole lot of room left.


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Bonney

Sent you email. Not sure even if that went through. Hope you got the pic.

Gibby


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I did the search thing too!

I spent last weekend checking out a bunch of flip-up style, portable shanties. All of them have some nice features, but the one that best suited me best was the Frabill Ranger Solo.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have the FT Guide and Scout. I like to take the scout with me when I'm by myself and going to move around a lot on a new lake. I'll take the Guide with me when I'm not planing on moving much or when my g/f goes fishing with me.


----------

